# Bumps!!!



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Just a bit ago my boyfriend noticed that Coya's upper front legs were COVERED in bumps. They don't seem to be itching or bothering her at all, but we're a bit concerned. Could this be an allergic reaction?


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like an allergy. Give Coya some benedryl and see if it improves.


----------

